# UPS Pets



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2020)

More t
https://www.boredpanda.com/ups-driv...terest&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2020)

So sweet!  

My dog loves the Fed Ex driver though.  ..  Fed Ex brings his Chewy boxes,   and Bear seems to know when the driver is coming .. causes so much excitement.   ...  Bear  will see the driver coming from the patio,   and come racing inside to the door for the box.    They both get a kick   out of deliveries!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 8, 2020)

The gator is the best. Should keep out the porch pirates.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2020)

Waiting for the UPS  driver.
My back yard 3 years ago.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2020)

I love the very first photo, That @RadishRose   posted in this thread.  It seems that sweet puppy wants to send a gift to a friend or family member!

@dawnkitty    I thought you might like this thread, and this entire section of the Forum, called Pets.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> It seems that sweet puppy wants to send a gift to a friend or family member!


He's sending it to YOU, Kaila!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> He's sending it to YOU, Kaila!



You made my day, when I saw that post, earlier this week.  It was such an unexpected surprise and made me feel much better, and lifted my spirits, after a very difficult time I was having.
Thank you, RadishRose!

Sometimes it's  a small thing , that can make more difference in another person's life, than we can know at the time.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Tag, You're it,  @RadishRose   !


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 6, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Waiting for the UPS  driver.
> My back yard 3 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 87067


We have one in our neighborhood, we call him Garth.


----------

